# Recovering the Reformed Confession Available Now



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 30, 2008)

Info, including a free sample chapter, on the HB


----------



## maman (Sep 30, 2008)

*reformed development aid for germany?*

Is there anyone out there, who could order a copy for me and send it over to germany?

it's a pity wts / wscal-bookstores don't ship internationally...
i could send the money via paypal...

anyone?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 30, 2008)

Matthais,

Check your inbox here on PB.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually this is from the WTS Bookstore Website


> SHIPPING INFO
> A flat fee of $5.00 covers all shipping and handling charges for orders delivered within the continental United States. Whether your order is large or small, your delivery expenses will not change. For purchases outside the continental United States, the actual shipping charges will apply, and we will email you the cost of shipping upon packaging the order. All purchases outside of CA will be shipped and tracked via UPS ground services, while those in CA will be shipped via United States Postal Service (USPS).
> Orders are shipped the next business day. However, if your purchase is out of stock, we will contact you with an estimated date of delivery.
> 
> Anytime you order a large quantity of a books, or have a time-urgent situation, please call us at 760/735.BOOK (2665).



You may have to call them to order it? But it look as if they ship outside the USA.

If not, contact me.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Matthias,

I just checked with our (The Bookstore at WSC) bookstore and they can and will ship the book to you overseas. Just contact them and they'll work it out.

Thanks for your interest. I hope the book is helpful.

rsc


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for this piece of information, Dr. Clark! I'll get in touch with them.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2008)

I just ordered a copy!


----------

